# Type: ONISION



## BlueBlack (May 13, 2014)

I can't seem to figure out his type lol

Enneagram 4.. maybe 6.. but his writings tend to explore the darker aspects of life.. though highly fictional.

INfp or tj of some sort? 
He seems overly logical and irrational at times. He isn't afraid to speak out, authenticity etc. 
Seems like a lot of Fi. 
But still... Its hard to tell. 

I can't type very well cause I'm getting quite confused with cognitive functions. Everytime i read the details on someones type here i seem to get more confused because their explanations are different from the statistical information online. anyway.. My gut's going for INFP or smth.


----------



## robinrobin (Sep 20, 2015)

Really? I always thought he was an ENTJ.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 1, 2012)

I would type him as some sort of feeler. Im guessing ENFJ or INFJ, just at the top of my head. I'm fairly certain that he has some sort of personality disorder as well. He has pretty prominent sociopathic traits so that is obviously interferring with his type (if we are just applying the mbti framework.) 

In short, i clearly see Extraverted Feeling. Most of the videos on his Speaks channel (which is his "personal" channel) is simply about him taking some popular topic and discussing the public opinion and how it pertains to his fanbase. He is constantly analyzing his demographic, and basing his content on the people that he knows are going to watch and comment on his videos. Screams Fe.


----------



## MBTINerd (Sep 15, 2015)

I would say ENFJ


----------



## deflowering (Apr 2, 2015)

INFJ and probably ennea 1 sx/sp

He plays a character.

I know what I'm talking about because he's creepily similar to me.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

ENTJ. I'm never backing down on this one. Seriously.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

No doubt he's an ESTJ.
From his sense of humor to his lifestyle, ESTJ fits him perfectly.


----------



## ReverieInSight (Sep 22, 2015)

It's hard to type him, but I would also suggest a feeling type because he can get very emotional. But it's extremely hard to type him since he obviously is a sociopath/narcissist - one of these two. He obviously has a mask on most of the time, a so called "false image", which just makes it even harder to type him, since we do not see a lot of his real self. Probably never know.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cipher said:


> I would type him as some sort of feeler. Im guessing ENFJ or INFJ, just at the top of my head. I'm fairly certain that he has some sort of personality disorder as well. He has pretty prominent sociopathic traits so that is obviously interferring with his type (if we are just applying the mbti framework.)
> 
> In short, i clearly see Extraverted Feeling. Most of the videos on his Speaks channel (which is his "personal" channel) is simply about him taking some popular topic and discussing the public opinion and how it pertains to his fanbase. He is constantly analyzing his demographic, and basing his content on the people that he knows are going to watch and comment on his videos. Screams Fe.


Not INFJ. He's an unhealthy ENFJ. His voice is Fe. And male ESFJs are a lot more jock like, like ESTPs a little.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Based on his behavior on both his YouTube videos and the things he posts on his Facebook page, I'd assume he's an extremely unhealthy feeler suffering from a serious personality disorder, or several. From what I've observed, he's very condescending, bigoted, hypocritical, and he gets very emotional over the most trivial of things. He also has a tendency to get offended when people disagree with him, and state his opinions as fact. In other words, Onision is a man-child.

I personally wouldn't even classify him as a thinker, since he's not a very rational person to begin with. However, if he _is_ a thinker, there is a good chance he's a severely unhealthy one. As we all know, a lot of unhealthy thinkers can be quite emotional and bigoted.

Besides that, I don't think he's a perceiver. I do agree that he uses dominant Fe, however.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm gonna go with ISFP but I dunno. He is too emo to be a T. He seems really spontaneous and outside the lines, so I say P. He has the madness of an introvert. And is a little more down to earth than most Ns. But again I dunno.






Nah I change my mind now I say INFP.

...

EXCEPT MINE'S GONNA BE *EPIC*


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think he is a feeler. I think he is an unhealthy ENTJ. I have seen the same in another ENTJ. xxTJs can be much more emotional than we think them to be. His Fi sometimes shows extremely strongly and is overwhelming, then it returns back into its shell to hide.

While a feeler is more constant with their feelings, like they are genuinely there, his feelings only comes sometimes and like a strong wave of emotions in intense period of times, rather than genuinely and continously.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, he shows a great deal of Te. His humor, and also his way of using facts as physical proof of his statements. I do not see Fe in him at all. We might mistake his acting and changing roles for Fe, but it works differently. Fi has a huge range of different emotions and I think they are shown through his different characters. These characters are made up internally. His way of creating these characters, I think it is Fi. I do it too, a lot. Creating different personalities and changing between them. It is like an inner fight and feeling misunderstood. Onision feels very misunderstood. Onision loves to create characters that are against his values and beliefs, and then go against them to break them down with his Te to show them how wrong they are.

He has periods of time where he shows more sensitivity towards others, which is where another soft side of his Fi shows. When he is angry or raging or is "emo", he is on the unhealthy and wounded side of Fi.

Also, one of his characters, Chibi, is an ESFP, while another character he has with blonde hair and fat tummy is ISFP. I believe Emo Charlie could be INTP or INFP, actually. Somehow he manages to turn into that with Emo Charlie.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I don't think he is a feeler. I think he is an unhealthy ENTJ. I have seen the same in another ENTJ. xxTJs can be much more emotional than we think them to be. His Fi sometimes shows extremely strongly and is overwhelming, then it returns back into its shell to hide.
> 
> While a feeler is more constant with their feelings, like they are genuinely there, his feelings only comes sometimes and like a strong wave of emotions in intense period of times, rather than genuinely and continously.


My thoughts exactly, def not a feeler. 
He has strong beliefs (Fi) and thinks that anyone who doesn't agree with his opinion is stupid. He's clearly a judger.
His Fi (related to feelings) is unhealthy + it's his weakest function. You can clearly see that through the sudden weird emotional outbursts in his old videos where I think his Fi was still developing. My emotional outbursts were like his when my Fi was still developing (my friend thought I was bipolar).

Although he doesn't seem like a typical extrovert, according to his cognitive functions, he fits the ENTJ cognitive functions. 

Now considering the 4 letters of MBTI:
I/E? He has no friends (he keeps saying that) + doesn't like people, although he likes to keep sharing his thoughts with everyone on youtube 
N : He is creative + he seems intuitive, not a sensor
T: He's clearly Te-dom
J: Well he is a judger + posts videos every day at the same exact time (If you noticed)

As for the speculations about him having some sort of mental disorder, he doesn't, except if he still suffer from depression.
People think that he has a mental disorder because of his unhealthy feelings that outburst out of nowhere and he has no idea how to deal with them (due to Fi being his weakest function out of his 4 main functions)

=> ENTJ

Do you agree?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Lucyyy said:


> My thoughts exactly, def not a feeler.
> He has strong beliefs (Fi) and thinks that anyone who doesn't agree with his opinion is stupid. He's clearly a judger.
> His Fi (related to feelings) is unhealthy + it's his weakest function. You can clearly see that through the sudden weird emotional outbursts in his old videos where I think his Fi was still developing. My emotional outbursts were like his when my Fi was still developing (my friend thought I was bipolar).
> 
> ...


I do agree he is an ENTJ, but I also think he definitely has some personality issues. He lacks great deal of empathy, but I'm not going to diagnose him, neither do I have any idea what disorder he could suffer from. I have been watching his videos since 2008 I think, and he always reminded me of myself (unhealthy Fi and people thinking I'm bipolar, which I'm going to therapy for now to investigate) and my dad (strong Te and Ni with a goal, aggressiveness, having a vision and being completely convinced by it etc) and another ENTJ I used to know (unhealthy fucked up Fi out of control when it comes out of its hiding shell). 

As for introvert vs extrovert, I think he is extroverted because his dominant function is most likely Te. If his dominant function was Ni, he would not be as intense in this way of using facts so directly. He also has a strong Se (just watch his videos of "how to open a box" and stuff), stronger than I think an INTJ would typically have. ENTJs have stronger Se than INTJs if you look at the function order, but it doesn't say anything for the individual. What I mean by that is that an INTJ can have a higher developed Se than an ENTJ, but I think Onision is an ENTJ and not an INTJ.

Another thing is that ENTJs are usually much more confronting and direct than INTJs, which is where we see how Te is the dominant rather than Ni.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Enfj


----------



## lydemby (Feb 21, 2016)

I think he is an unhealthy INFP. I may be biased since I'm an INFP but I think that he seems more introverted and that the has A LOt of introverted feeling which explains his very defined opinions. Plus when he was in the army and couldn't kill a rabbit, that can show he is a feeler and some of his videos talk about himself really self-loathing. Then with Extraverted thinking that's how he is able to make logical theories and stuff. Then his introverted sensing comes to play with when he talks about his childhood... I'm guessing an unhealthy INFP


----------



## AltruisticMisanthropist (Mar 26, 2016)

He gets overly emotional sometimes like with the whole Lainey divorce issue. I agree that he is irrational at times, but I can be, too and I'm a thinking type, and you can't really judge based on stereotypes and behavior. He is really private with some things such as not showing his sons to his viewers, because he doesn't want to exploit them for views which seems really Fi. I think he is an INFP.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

I've always thought INFP.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*I have proof for my claim.*


----------

